# Học Hệ Thống Thông Tin Quản Lý Ra Trường Làm Gì?



## Mẹ Ivy (17 Tháng tư 2017)

Cậu Ivy nhà em đang học lớp 12 ). Đang phân vân giữa Công nghệ thông tin với Hệ thống thông tin.
Công nghệ thông tin thì em còn mường tượng đc ra trường làm gì. Chứ hệ thống thông tin quản lý thì em ko rõ.
ở đây có bố mẹ nào hiểu biết tư vấn giúp em với. Em cảm ơn.


----------



## TrThuyDung (20 Tháng tư 2017)

Đúng ngành thì mới ra trường thì làm coder, tester, phân tích thiết kế, tư vấn triển khai phần mềm...Về lâu về dài mà thăng tiến được thì làm quản lý hệ thống công nghệ thông tin, kiểu trong các trung tâm công nghệ của các ngân hàng ý. Em có người quen đang làm phó giám đốc trung tâm công nghệ thông tin của VietinBank cũng học ngành này mà ra.


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (20 Tháng tư 2017)

em làm nhân sự cho 1 cty phần mềm. Cty em tuyển phải đến 80% sinh viên ngành này nhé. Các bạn ra trường có nhiều cơ hội lắm, kể cả thực tập tester nhưng cảm thấy hợp làm presales hay nhân sự, sales... cũng được chuyển sang. À nói về presales ở VN còn mới lạ, nhưng lương ko hề thấp đâu. nó có đặc thù riêng mà học những ngành khác ko làm được. mà các trg đh cũng chưa đào tạo nhiều, nếu mẹ định hướng cho e nó học ngành này thì biểu cố gắng chăm chỉ theo nghề, với tìm hiểu tài liệu nc ngoài nhiều.


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (20 Tháng tư 2017)

à ko đc thiếu ngoại ngữ nữa. Tiếng anh, thêm tiếng Nhật thì tốt. 2 năm nay cty em rất thích tuyển mấy bạn thực tập sinh bên đại học quốc gia, các bạn ấy tiếng Anh rất tốt. Nghe chương trình học chuyên ngành 100% tiếng Anh.


----------



## Em là gì (5 Tháng năm 2017)

Hồ Thùy Phương đã viết:


> à ko đc thiếu ngoại ngữ nữa. Tiếng anh, thêm tiếng Nhật thì tốt. 2 năm nay cty em rất thích tuyển mấy bạn thực tập sinh bên đại học quốc gia, các bạn ấy tiếng Anh rất tốt. Nghe chương trình học chuyên ngành 100% tiếng Anh.


chắc chị nói Khoa quốc tế chứ mấy khoa thường như bọn e học tiếng Việt hết nhé


----------



## Mẹ Ivy (5 Tháng năm 2017)

TrThuyDung đã viết:


> Em có người quen đang làm phó giám đốc trung tâm công nghệ thông tin của VietinBank cũng học ngành này mà ra.


Mẹ ơi ra trường lâu chưa mà đã là phó giám đốc trung tâm công nghệ thông tin? e tưởng ngành hệ thống thông tin nó mới có


----------



## Tố Uyên (5 Tháng năm 2017)

học gì cũng thế thôi, tại sao có ngành hot, ngành ko hot, mà tất cả các ngành đều vẫn tồn tại? tại vì vẫn có những ng rất giỏi ở mỗi ngành, họ giỏi thì ngành có bạc bn thì họ cũng thành công,
đấy là e nói triết lý thế thôi, :v chứ e đi đóng gạch tiếp đây


----------



## Mẹ Ivy (5 Tháng năm 2017)

Tố Uyên đã viết:


> học gì cũng thế thôi, tại sao có ngành hot, ngành ko hot, mà tất cả các ngành đều vẫn tồn tại? tại vì vẫn có những ng rất giỏi ở mỗi ngành, họ giỏi thì ngành có bạc bn thì họ cũng thành công,
> đấy là e nói triết lý thế thôi, :v chứ e đi đóng gạch tiếp đây


hahaha :v mẹ khéo đùa, tên đẹp thế kia ai đi đóng gạch. nhưng những gì mẹ nói e thấy đúng đấy chứ, quan trọng phải có định hướng tốt nhỉ


----------



## Mẹ Ivy (10 Tháng năm 2017)

Nguyễn Thị B đã viết:


> Ngành Hệ thống thông tin còn trẻ ở VN chứ ở nước ngoài thì có lâu rồi. Mà lương cao nữa, em cũng đang học ngành này tương lai mong phát triển theo nghề BA.


em đang học ngành này à, trường nào thế em?


----------



## Mẹ Ivy (10 Tháng năm 2017)

Nguyễn Thị B đã viết:


> Em học KHoa quốc tế của đại học quốc gia Hà Nội chị ạ, nếu e trai chị định thi ngành này mà cũng được được tiếng anh thì nên học ngành này khoa em. học phí toàn khóa học 4 năm của em là gần 170 triệu


ôi giời, trường con nhà giàu à em :3


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (10 Tháng năm 2017)

Mẹ Ivy đã viết:


> ôi giời, trường con nhà giàu à em :3


Tiền nào của nấy, mình thấy như thế là hợp lý vs 1 khoa quốc tế giáo viên nước ngoài. cứ tính mà xem. học sư phạm miễn phí học phí 4 năm học đi, nhưng xin được vào 1 chân gv lương 3 triệu 1 tháng mất cũng phải 300 triệu đổ lên. còn trường kia học phí toàn khóa 170 tr đi, ra trường tiếng anh giỏi, kiến thức ok, mà lại còn đc tiếng học gv nc ngoài, chương trình nc ngoài nhé. Mà ngành này còn đang hot lâu dài nữa... Em khuyên thật nếu chị đã định hướng cho em trai học ngành này thì nên cố theo


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (10 Tháng năm 2017)

Nguyễn Thị B đã viết:


> Ôi hay quá chị ạ, có người nói hộ lòng em. người ngoài hỏi học phí thấy đắt thế cũng nói trường con nhà giàu các thứ nhưng đâu phải thế ạ. em học cũng sót tiền bố mẹ e nên cố học lắm. nghe chị phân tích e càng có động lực hơn vào ngành mình chọn, e cảm ơn chị ạ


cố lên em, tiền nào của nấy, học cho nó bõ tiền, sau này ra trường rồi sẽ thấy đúng đắn


----------



## Đào Quý Hạnh (16 Tháng năm 2017)

Các mẹ ơi học ngành này có khó không chứ em thấy hay quá, con gái cũng học được, con em em suốt ngày nói về deep web vs mới hqua nó giảng 1 thôi 1 hồi về con virus WannaCry gì gì đó, bảo phải back up này nọ mà e chẳng hiểu gì, mà nó mới lớp 11 thôi đấy, chắc học cái này hợp lắm đây


----------



## Tố Uyên (16 Tháng năm 2017)

Đào Quý Hạnh đã viết:


> Các mẹ ơi học ngành này có khó không chứ em thấy hay quá, con gái cũng học được, con em em suốt ngày nói về deep web vs mới hqua nó giảng 1 thôi 1 hồi về con virus WannaCry gì gì đó, bảo phải back up này nọ mà e chẳng hiểu gì, mà nó mới lớp 11 thôi đấy, chắc học cái này hợp lắm đây


em thấy ngành nào cũng có cái khó của nó hết mẹ ạ, mỗi người sinh ra đều có những tố chất riêng để hợp vs ngành này ngành kia. như em gái mẹ thì quá hợp ngành Hệ thống thông tin quản lý còn gì. Mới lớp 11 thì định hướng dần nên vào trg nào, theo cái gì để liệu mà học đi mẹ ạ


----------



## mãi thuộc về gió (22 Tháng năm 2017)

The greatest danger for most of us is not that our aim is too high and we miss it, but that it is too low and we reach it.
Cứ đật mục tiêu cao đi, đừng lo ngại thất bại )


----------



## Tố Uyên (26 Tháng năm 2017)

mãi thuộc về gió đã viết:


> The greatest danger for most of us is not that our aim is too high and we miss it, but that it is too low and we reach it.
> Cứ đật mục tiêu cao đi, đừng lo ngại thất bại )


))) câu ngạn ngữ hay ))


----------



## Linkpuca (30 Tháng năm 2017)

chờ người nơi ấy đã viết:


> ngành Hệ thống thông tin quản lý là ngành gì vậy? nghe tên lạ quá


lạ nhưng trất ) vùng đất ít kẻ vùng vẫy, cơ hội càng nhiều. mấy ngành khác giờ như kiểu 1 m2 trăm thằng ăn trộm ý


----------



## Linkpuca (30 Tháng năm 2017)

chờ người nơi ấy đã viết:


> ví rất hay, nhưng em nghe nói mấy ngành mới khó học lắm


khó hơn học địa nhưng dễ hơn học toán nhé :vvv e nói đùa thôi chứ ngày nào mà chả có cái khó cái dễ, quan trọng là có thích vs đam mê ko, chứ theo được ngành Hệ thống thông tin thì quá ổn


----------



## TrThuyDung (12 Tháng sáu 2017)

thật ra duyên với nghề cũng không nói trước được đâu, có người học công nghệ ra trường mở công ty làm kinh tế, có người học kinh tế startup công nghệ. nói chung là học thì cứ học thôi làm cái gì mà chả được.


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (14 Tháng sáu 2017)

TrThuyDung đã viết:


> thật ra duyên với nghề cũng không nói trước được đâu, có người học công nghệ ra trường mở công ty làm kinh tế, có người học kinh tế startup công nghệ. nói chung là học thì cứ học thôi làm cái gì mà chả được.


nhưng làm cái mà mình được đào tạo thì mới bõ công 4 năm đèn sách chứ bạn


----------



## TrThuyDung (14 Tháng sáu 2017)

nhưng nhiều khi không hợp, tuổi trẻ là có thể làm điều mình thích bất cứ lúc nào


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (5 Tháng bảy 2017)

Nguy rồi, đứa em họ mình mới thi xong điểm 21 chắc ko đỗ được mấy trường top đầu rồi trong khi ai cũng nghĩ nó phải hơn. giờ đang tính chuyển qua khoa quốc tế đại học quốc gia, cũng trường top 1 nhưng điểm chuẩn khoa này thấp đúng ko?


----------



## Tố Uyên (5 Tháng bảy 2017)

Hồ Thùy Phương đã viết:


> Nguy rồi, đứa em họ mình mới thi xong điểm 21 chắc ko đỗ được mấy trường top đầu rồi trong khi ai cũng nghĩ nó phải hơn. giờ đang tính chuyển qua khoa quốc tế đại học quốc gia, cũng trường top 1 nhưng điểm chuẩn khoa này thấp đúng ko?


em tưởng mẹ làm nhân sự cho công ty nào tuyển nhiều sinh viên khoa này, sao ko hỏi họ ý, mất công lên đây làm gì?


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (5 Tháng bảy 2017)

Tố Uyên đã viết:


> em tưởng mẹ làm nhân sự cho công ty nào tuyển nhiều sinh viên khoa này, sao ko hỏi họ ý, mất công lên đây làm gì?


vâng, chính vì các bạn ấy giới thiệu nên em mới bảo em họ em chuyển qua nộp bên khoa quốc tế đại học quốc gia, nhưng khổ nỗi mỗi năm quy chế nó khác, các bạn ý ko biết tầm điểm năm nay bao nhiêu, thấy nhiều mẹ đang nc topic này nên e hỏi luôn cho có nhiều thông tin


----------



## Tố Uyên (5 Tháng bảy 2017)

à ra thế, năm nay nó thi trắc nghiệm toán nên điểm cũng ko lường trước đc, với các trường lên xuống điểm thất thường lắm. nhưng đại học quóc gia mà nhất là khoa quốc tế nó có nhiều đợt tuyển mà


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (19 Tháng bảy 2017)

nhưng năm nay chỉ tieye ít quá mẹ ạ, ngành Hệ thống thông tin quản lý lấy có hơn 70 suất, cũng lo phết


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (31 Tháng bảy 2017)

ôi có điểm chuẩn rồi mọi người ạ, chỉ 17 điểm là đỗ được rồi


----------



## Linkpuca (9 Tháng tám 2017)

Hồ Thùy Phương đã viết:


> ôi có điểm chuẩn rồi mọi người ạ, chỉ 17 điểm là đỗ được rồi


Ồ, điểm thấp vậy thôi á, ) tưởng trường này cũng danh tiếng


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (9 Tháng tám 2017)

Chẳng qua người ta là Khoa quốc tế nên chuẩn đầu vào còn xét cả tiếng anh thôi, ielts trên 5.5 thì ít người nộp đơn cũng phải


----------



## Linkpuca (9 Tháng tám 2017)

Mình thắc mắc vì thấy mấy trường top đầu toàn điểm cao nhất ngưởng ko thôi à


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (9 Tháng tám 2017)

thực ra trên Bảng xếp hạng do quốc tế đánh giá thì ĐHQG HN là trường top 1 đấy, điểm chuẩn đầu vào của khoa lấy dựa trên nhiều yếu tố khác như điều kiện sinh viên, ( chi phí cũng k vừa) ngoại ngữ, và họ có lộ trình đào tạo để ra được sinh viên có chất lượng, ít mà chất chứ k ào ạt


----------



## Linkpuca (9 Tháng tám 2017)

Đầu vào cao vẫn dễ so sánh hơn


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (9 Tháng tám 2017)

Ôi bạn ạ, đầu vào ko quyết định cái gì đâu, khi đi xin việc ko doanh nghiệp nào hỏi bạn là ngày xưa thi đc bn điểm, trường em lấy bn điểm, Họ chỉ quan tâm bạn có gì và làm đc gì cho họ thôi


----------



## Mẹ bé bi (9 Tháng tám 2017)

chuẩn đó, đầu vào ko nói được lên điều gì, 4 năm học đại học sau đó bạn có những gì mới ảnh hưởng tới tương lai


----------



## mãi thuộc về gió (9 Tháng tám 2017)

Không biết Khoa đã đủ chỉ tiêu chưa, có lấy thêm NV bổ sung k nhỉ, mình có đứa em thi đc 20 điểm, trượt 4 NV rồi, NV5 là tâm lý của sư phạm mình thấy k ăn thua nên tính nộp mấy trường học phí đắt chút nhưng đào tạo tốt


----------



## Mẹ bé bi (9 Tháng tám 2017)

Năm nay lấy có tầm đâu tổng cộng hơm 300 chỉ tiêu thôi, e là khó mà có NV bổ sung lắm


----------



## mãi thuộc về gió (9 Tháng tám 2017)

Tại thấy ngành Hệ thống thông tin quản lý cũng hot hot mấy năm nay, chứ học tâm lý thì ra biết làm cái gì


----------



## Mẹ bé bi (9 Tháng tám 2017)

Chắc là tâm lý trong giáo dục, tâm lý trẻ nhỏ các thứ thôi chứ ko chắc ra làm bác sỹ tâm lý được đâu nhỉ


----------



## thanhloan22 (19 Tháng sáu 2019)

công nghệ thông tin đi em
cái nghành đó lúc nào chả hót nhất


----------

